# 03 2500 Wanting A Plow



## THEKNEEBITER (Sep 30, 2003)

hello,i am new to the forum. i have an 03 ram 2500 hemi with 4:10 posi ,automatic, regular cab,long bed with the plow prep package and have been looking into purchasing a plow. i am interested in a fisher 8ft with a fishstick control. is this a recomended plow and what should something like this cost installed? i live in mass. thanks.


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

NICE truck , and yes an 8' fisher would work out great for you, with that truck.:waving:


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Very very nice truck you have there! That new look is growing on me. A Fisher plow is a great choice, alot of guys here use them. I cant comment on a price though, but Im sure somone else here probably could. Welcome to PlowSite! Mike :waving:


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The Fisher would work just fine.Also take a look at the new Western Pro plus.It's built like a tank.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice truck,i'm picking my 3500 up next week.haven't seen many with units on them so i'll decide what to put on,my 98 2500 has 8ft western and works good.anyway when my truck arrives i'll post pix...


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*3500 SRW??*

Cam , 3500 single rear wheel are hard to find on the dealers lots . Nice truck Kneebiter be careful of branches and snow covered whatever bending over waiting to scratch


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Welcome to Plowsite. "I swear I've seen a lot of cool stuff in my life, but that (truck) is AWESOME" (say outloud with Chris Farley expression)


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

hey Bwhite,3500 single is what i'm getting took awhile to find for sure,but i'm sure it will be well worth the wait,pix coming soon...


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Kneebiter,

I was just browsing through the dodge truck forum, and I found your post. I am not a dodge fan, but my son is. As too your question about an 8' Fisher, Yes it will work!!!!!!!!!

I just installed an 8' Fisher XBLADE on my 2000 GMC 2500, and I bought the Fishstick controller.

The XBlade is the way to go in MY opinion. They come in Stainless steel ( which I opted for) and a painted Mild steel.

Figure on spending anywhere from $4,000 to maybe as high as $4,400 for one installed.

I would also install Timbrens on the front end to help out with the additional weight of the XBlade.

Here is what mine looks like


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

another view


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

Just had 8' Fisher HD, regular painted installed $ 3300 +tax. Really nice setup my father-in-law bought truck/plow he has always wanted one, used to plow where he worked(like for 20 years). I did all the negotiating for him got him a great deal, 2003 ex cab chevy 2500HD (pretty stripped) with plow $31000 +tax, before rebates. Truck came out below kelly blue book dealer cost.


----------



## THEKNEEBITER (Sep 30, 2003)

everybody i called within 20 miles keeps trying to sell me a curtis plow. what happened to all the fisher dealers? and whats the story on these curtis plows??


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Everyone I talked to says that Curtis snowplows have several design problems. 

I would really do a search for a Fisher dealer in your area

Even though my last name is Curtis I assure you I am not related to the plow company.

Locate the Fisher engineering web page and locate a dealer near to you.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I've seen some Curtis plows,and they seem to be OK.My main concern would be parts availablity.If you have a good local dealer with lots of parts,then they may be worth a shot if the price is really good.

If the pricing is close to everything else,I'd go Western or Fisher,Boss,etc.Whoever has the best servicing dealer near you.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Curtis is located in my home town of worcester. I still have yet to see many plows out there tho. I drove by yesterday and saw a new F350 dump with one getting installed. This was on the way to test drive a cummins. I think i have found my new truck seeing as dodge will cover a plow on a crew cab long bed.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

THEKNEEBITER,

If you would let us know what town you are from in Mass. or at least what big city you near there are guys on here spread around the state that could probably help you locate a Fisher dealer if that is the plow you want for that truck. Nice looking truck by the way!!


----------



## THEKNEEBITER (Sep 30, 2003)

thanks for all the replys. i am located in needham ma.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Fisher*

You should have a Fisher dealer near you . If not there is one in Hudson ,Ma


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Go to Fishers website, www.FisherSnowplows.com, and do a search for your area. Once you are in their site, click on "Distributor Locator" and go from there. Mike :waving:


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

I have a Curtis, and have run it for 3 years, no probs. If you have any questions about it or want some pics let me know.

One of the main reasons I got it is the very clean truck side mount when the plow is not on


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Good luck with your new dodge its a nice looking truck! If you can't find a fisher dealer close enough to you Then go ahead and try the curtis snowplow.I am seeing more and more Curtis snowplows in my area and i was just on thier website, not a bad looking set-up. I will consider one for my truck when the time comes.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

TKB your best bet for a dealer might be Metropolitan Truck in Stoughton. They stock a huge supply of Fishers and are good with service and parts. The downside is that at this late a date they might not be able to fit you in their schedule for some time. It is worth trying.

BTW nice glamor shot


----------



## THEKNEEBITER (Sep 30, 2003)

thanks guys. i am dropping my truck off at metropolitian in a couple of weeks to have the fisher installed. i will post pics when i get it back.


----------

